# simple deck roof



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Most shingle manufacturers require a minimum of a 3/12 pitch and I repeat, that is the very "Minimum" standard.

That means 3 inches of rise vertically for every 12 inches of run horizontally.

Otherwise, a proper flat roofing specification should be chosen instead of shingles.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

best you`re gonna get is 2 on 12,going with an sbs granulated roof system will get you about a 15 year warranty if it`s done right


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Post some pictures but I agree with both above posters. If you do go with shingles you need to ice shield the whole roof substrate before installing the shingles but you will not have a manufacturer's guarantee and the shingles probably will degrade in 10-15 years.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

which is why the sbs system is better,note with 2 on 12 pitch,,3-tab style would be the better choice


----------

